# How would I glue Rubber to plywood?



## ChrisCarr (Jun 19, 2010)

I am working on something very urgent and need to glue rubber to the end grain of plywood (the edge, where you see the plys.) What adhesive would I use? Also is there a special technique I should use?


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

depends on the type of rubber, but probably contact cement.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

go here

http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Fabric&that=Wood

they got everything to everything .


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Actually, rubber cement works pretty good for that.

There are two ways to use rubber cement. The paint it on and stick it together makes a less permanent bond. To make the permanent bond, use it much like you do contact cement. Rough up the rubber a bit with sandpaper. The wood should be roughened a bit as well. Put it on both surfaces and let it dry. Then press them together and apply pressure. (Same way you put patches on a bike innertube.) Should hold on well.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I would think contact cement would work fine.


----------

